# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Para llenarme de ti

## Carlos

Conocen esta?&iquest; &iquest; para llenarme de ti del eurovision?  
bueeeno. . .aqu&iacute; en espa&ntilde;a ahora es muy muy muy popular wooohoo! 
Qui&eacute;n es en espa&ntilde;a este a&ntilde;o? 
Pu&eacute;s lo siento. . .pero ahora es poquito m&aacute;s cansado para m&iacute; 
adi&oacute;s

----------

Pues, no lo conosco.   Aqui no tengo Eurovision.    ::    De que se trata?

----------


## julia95

ups,  eso fui yo.    Se me olvido hacer el log-in  ::

----------


## TATY

Me encanta el Eurovision!   ::

----------


## wallo

que es el eurovision, ya que solo conosco TVE y antena 3 de espa

----------


## julia95

Ayy,  hace 10 meses y nadie habia contestado la pregunta de que es Eurovision.  Pos, yo en EU solamente conozco Univision, Galavision y Telemundo y Telefutura.  A veces puedo ver TV Azteca y TVE

----------


## monichka

Hola Julia95: 
Se que Eurovision es un festival al que todos los paises europeos (o casi todos) envian a un representante con una cancion. El resultado se obtiene por medio de una votacion en cada pais. La cancion del pais que obtiene mas puntos es la ganadora. El anio pasado fue Ruslana de Ucrania. En unos dias mas se va a celebrar este concurso en Kiev ( si me entero de la fecha te estare enviado un post) 
De los ganadores mas famosos de Eurovision probablemente conozcas a ABBA.  En Estados Unidos y America Latina sabemos poco de Eurovision. Si recibes Television Espanola por cable o alguna otra cadena europea, es posible que lo puedas ver.

----------


## julia95

Ok, muchas gracias monichka   ::

----------


## monichka

La final de Eurovision 2005 sera el proximo 21 de mayo en Kyiv, Ucrania.  
Hay un sitio que se llama www.eurovision.net  con toda la informacion.  
Suerte!

----------

